

Godaddy Down - Anonymous claims responsibility - sunils34
http://mashable.com/2012/09/10/godaddy-down/

======
sunils34
I noticed this when trying to access coursera. Googles DNS servers have no
record or coursera.org

------
startupslayer
my gf just asked why her site silentblossom.com wasn't redirecting to
www.silentblossom.com - was pretty cool knowing why as I'd just seen this
post!

